# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Affichage rsultat requte SQL dans page HTML comme un tableau

## joxbl

Voila,

J'ai une base de donnes client,
je connais ma requete SQL 
je visualise bien les resultats sous PHP MyAdmin 
mais j'aimerais pouvoir afficher ce tableau sur une page HTML 

pour pouvoir par la suite permettre a une personne de clique sur un element du tableau pour lle modifier, mais bon ca, ca sera pour plus tard.

Merci

----------


## raptor70

Voila par exemple :


```

```

A quelques erreurs prs...

----------


## Mr N.

Tout est dit sur la doc officielle  :;): 
 ::arrow::  http://us2.php.net/mysql#AEN100077

----------


## joxbl

merci bien je vais essayer tout ca et merci pour la doc

je les ai essay et cela marche parfaitement sauf pour raptor ou il manquait peut etre l'incrementation de I

sinon existe t'il la possibilit dans cet affichage de faire ne sorte que l'un des champs devienne un lien vers une autre page ???

Je m'explique 
Mon But serait par exemple que la personne qui manipule la page html, demande l'affichage de tout les gens s'appelant jean et de pouvoir en cliquant sur un element modifier les elements de cette personne

Tout le code concernant la modification de la personne je l'ai, mon souci serait de mettre en place un lien

Merci de m'aider ou de m'aiguiller car si c'est sur la doc j'essayerai de la comprendre avec plaisir

----------


## Mr N.

Pour chaque ligne :
 tu rcupre l'identifiant de ta ligne tu rajoute une colonne au tableau et tu mets un lien pointant vers la bonne page avec le bonne id, du genre


```
<td><a href="modifier.php?id=123">modifier</a></td>
```

 Et sur la page modifier.php, tu rcupres $_GET['id'], tu fais une requete pour rcuprer les infos relatives  l'id, tu affiche un formulaire avec les anciennes valeurs, et tu traites le formulaire...

----------


## joxbl

ouah ....

Je comprends tout a fait l'ide 
mais en fait je ne sais pas comment le mettre en oeuvre avec l'affichage du tableau que j'ai mis en place, est ce que je peux toujours recuperer l'identifiant de la ligne ???

----------


## Mr N.

Quel est le schma de ta table ?

----------


## joxbl

Je sais pas si ca peut t'aider ?

Champ Type 
NumClient int(10)     
Pass varchar(20)     
Nom varchar(30)     
Prenom varchar(30)     
Adresse varchar(100)     
Ville varchar(20)     
Naissance date     
Telephone varchar(10)     
Email varchar(30)     
Photo varchar(50)

----------


## joxbl

olala j'ai beau essayer je comprends pas, la j'ai le lien modifier dans tous les champs de mon tableau

----------


## Mr N.

Rapidement (i.e. pas test)


```

```

----------


## joxbl

Je te remercie bcp 
j'essai ca et je te dis

----------


## beencss

> Rapidement (i.e. pas test)
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


ce code marche bien mais il y a problme lorsqu'on opte pour un affichage sur plusieurs pages de notre rsultat.l'id se rinitialise quand on passe  une nouvelle page.Comment faire dans ce cas monsieur Mr N.?

----------


## meilhak

Bonjour tout le monde, voil je m'explique :
j'ai une page exercices.php
dans laquelle je souhaite que des infos (en l'occurence seulement les titres des exercices) de ma base de donne sortent (a j'y arrive sans aucun problme), seulement j'aimerais que chacun de ces titres soit un lien qui conduise  visualiser_exercice.php, dans lequel on verrait les autres informations associes  cette ligne (grce  l'id), (on m'a parl de get avec urlencode, mais c'est incompatible avec ma version php)

je fais un schma :

exercices.php--------------->visualiser_exercices.php
titre de mon exercice ------ >toutes les valeurs lies  ce titre dans la table.

ma question est toute simple : comment dois-je faire pour rcuprer l'id de mon titre(exercices.php) pour l'insrer dans visualiser_exercices.php de faon  ajouter les informations supplmentaires de la ligne id.

Voil j'ai essay de faire au plus simple, je ne demande pas forcment de code mais au moins le nom de la technique  travailler pour y arriver.
Merci d'avance, au revoir.  ::D:

----------


## pueco

Bonjour,

J'ai le mme problme, j'ai une base de donne qui est sous oracle et je voudrais extraire le rsultat de ma requte sous forme html ou PHP.
Pouvez-vous dtailler votre code avec des commentaires SVP car je ne suis pas dou en PHP....
Est-il oblig de possder phpmyadmin pour faire ce genre de manipulations?

Merci de votre aide

----------

